# 2006 VDC OFF and SLIP light on...



## RonC (Apr 16, 2012)

I have read through some threads on this problem and it seems it could be a few things causing it. I am wondering if there is a code reader tool I could buy and use myself to diagnose what component has failed and causing the lights to be on. I plan to keep the vehicle for quite a while so it might be a worthwhile purchase. I also read somewhere that it is 'not an engine code' which I gather may require a more proprietary kind of instrument. I have a phobia about being at the whim of a dealer diagnosing the problem as a several hundred dollar part when in fact it could be a cheap malfunctioning sensor somewhere. 

Thanks for any advice you can offer.

2006 PathFinder Off Road (never has been though) 
115,000 Kilometers
New Rad and Trans (under warranty)
New front and rear brakes


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

most likely it'll be s a steering angle code. If the battery is disconnected it'll erase the steering angle so you'll have to get a relearn done. Either way you'll have to find somewhere that can read ABS systems if you fear the dealer. If it is just the steering angle relearn it only takes 5 minutes to do


----------



## RonC (Apr 16, 2012)

Are you saying I can reset the steering code by disconnecting the battery? You imply that the relearn is something that is not automatic... 

I did try disconnecting the battery, for about a minute. When I reconnected it the lights were still on. They stayed on for about a week and then went off for a couple of days, now they are back on.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

if you disconnected the battery it resets the learn(Makes the lights come on). You'll have to go to the dealer to have it reset. Those lights come on for either a bad wheel sensor or the steering angle memory lost


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The cheapest scan tools usually run in the $1000 range and go up from there. Having the scan tool is only part of the equation; one still needs how to use it and decipher the information and know how to use the information, along with service manual, to diagnose the problems at hand. At my shop, we have an older OTC Genysis that works well; they usually start around $1200, but adding on modules or particular programs can easily double that price and then some, plus you will still need to pay later if you need to update it. We also bought a Launch X-431 Tool scantool kit a couple of years ago. I believe it cost around $1400 then, but it covered almost every vehicle manufacturing under the sun and came with a ton of diagnostic plug adapters for various manufacturers. It has CAN system capabilities among other things. My only knock on it is that it is made and China and there is not a lot of accompanying manuals or instructions on how to use it. For me, it wasn't so bad having experience as an auto technician, but I could see it being difficult for the average DIY'er with limited or no experience with scantools.


----------



## bsteckiel (Nov 26, 2007)

You may have checked this, but see if your brake fluid is low. That is what caused my 06's lights to come on. Good luck!


----------



## RonC (Apr 16, 2012)

My brother has a scanner at his work... they scanned it and got the following codes. 

I have checked the brake fluid and it is fine. 

P1831 Vehicle Dynamic Control Operation Signal

P1832 Traction Control System Operation Signal

OutKast - Are you saying if the battery is disconnected the steering light will come on and the only way to reset it is to go to the dealer. I changed the battery a few years back and the lights never came on... 

Is there any chance this could be caused from a low battery. Last oil change I had done the guy told me the battery was a bit tired. It kind of surprised me as I am pretty sure it is only a few years old, an AC Delco. I guess I could have got a defective one. Anyway it is looking like a trip to the dealer is going to be required. 

Thanks for all the info so far.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

RonC said:


> My brother has a scanner at his work... they scanned it and got the following codes.
> 
> I have checked the brake fluid and it is fine.
> 
> ...


I'll look those 2 up tomorrow, when I go into work.

If the battery dies or is disconnected for a long period of time it will mess up the steering angle memory.


----------



## RonC (Apr 16, 2012)

Outkast said:


> I'll look those 2 up tomorrow, when I go into work.
> 
> If the battery dies or is disconnected for a long period of time it will mess up the steering angle memory.


Thank you so much!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Those codes basically tell you there is a problem with the ABS/traction control system. The first step is to check for stored codes in the ABS system, which will require a Nissan CONSULT II scantool and converter or a generic scantool that has CAN system capabilities and can communicate with your vehicle's ABS control unit.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

smj999smj said:


> Those codes basically tell you there is a problem with the ABS/traction control system. The first step is to check for stored codes in the ABS system, which will require a Nissan CONSULT II scantool and converter or a generic scantool that has CAN system capabilities and can communicate with your vehicle's ABS control unit.


What he said. That's what I got when I looked today.


----------

